# Mini Duo: Bella & Paris



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a feeling these two girls will give me some beautiful photos and I want to share them every where. 
Here’s their first photo shoot together. They’re half sisters and I think they have a similar face. Their lips curve into a smile and it melts my heart. 
Paris 9 weeks 
Bella 38 weeks


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I would be very happy if you posted daily here! They are the cutest sisters.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

I’ll definitely do a weekly update post on this thread. They have become so sweet to each other in this short period of time, it warms my heart. 
Still room for improvement but their progress is beyond my expectations. ❤


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

I know I said weekly photos but Paris’ sleeping positions rally make me laugh. Bella almost always sleeps on her belly. Paris like to roll of her back like a baby.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

-


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

You could post daily if you want?! Oh my goodness, I can't get over how cute she is? That's so weird that she lays like that. Maybe she sleeps that way because she's a puppy?


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> You could post daily if you want?! Oh my goodness, I can't get over how cute she is? That's so weird that she lays like that. Maybe she sleeps that way because she's a puppy?


I have no idea and it’s like this is her preferred sleeping position ?. She always tries to roll onto her back. Bella did not sleep like that at all, she also hates going on her back so I find it so funny that Paris is so comfortable like this.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

BellasMomZ said:


> I have no idea and it’s like this is her preferred sleeping position ?. She always tries to roll onto her back. Bella did not sleep like that at all, she also hates going on her back so I find it so funny that Paris is so comfortable like this.


That's so funny?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Adorable photo of your back-sleeping baby! None of my dogs like to be on their backs. I don't see what the big deal is, especially if I'm willing to dole out tummy rubs, but they hate it. They take their tummy rubs standing up, lol.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Newport said:


> Adorable photo of your back-sleeping baby! None of my dogs like to be on their backs. I don't see what the big deal is, especially if I'm willing to dole out tummy rubs, but they hate it. They take their tummy rubs standing up, lol.


I never know some dogs could like being on their back like this. Bella only goes on her back for belly rubs but that’s pretty much it. She won’t do it otherwise. 
It’s so that yours won’t go on their back at all ?. Paris sleeps like a human.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gracie was a back sleeper until she was no longer physically able. Peggy is, too. I think it's so cute.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Gracie was a back sleeper until she was no longer physically able. Peggy is, too. I think it's so cute.


 Aww Gracie ?. I’m happy that Peggy carries on the tradition. 
Bella will have none of it ? unless she’s been asleep for hours and then melts into the corner of her donut bed. Still cute but doesn’t happen often enough.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Paris had her first marrow bone today, followed by bath time for both. The bone she loved, I don’t think she was as impressed with the bath.

We are working on these pesky tear stains, they cane out of nowhere ?.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love those sisters!! ?

My mini had tear stains her whole life. I gave up worrying about how they looked and just focused on her overall health and ensuring they didn't get painfully crusty. Too much wiping can be painful, too, so it's a balancing act.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Love those sisters!! ?
> 
> My mini had tear stains her whole life. I gave up worrying about how they looked and just focused on her overall health and ensuring they didn't get painfully crusty. Too much wiping can be painful, too, so it's a balancing act.


I try to be super gentle with her. I wipe them (with a soft cloth) when I see her face is wet, which is usually twice a day. 
I do hope it’s not a life long thing.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Paris and Bella are getting along even better now. Bella is a real big sister and gets annoyed if Paris starts whining, but otherwise they’ve been very good friends. 
Here’s our photos for this week.


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

BellasMomZ said:


> Paris and Bella are getting along even better now. Bella is a real big sister and gets annoyed if Paris starts whining, but otherwise they’ve been very good friends.
> Here’s our photos for this week.


They are sooo adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you ?. They really are sweet.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! They are so cute. Puppy pictures are spiritually healing and the wide world needs that. A vaccine would help, but meanwhile thank you for the smiles


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> Oh, my! They are so cute. Puppy pictures are spiritually healing and the wide world needs that. A vaccine would help, but meanwhile thank you for the smiles


I’m glad they could make you smile ❤


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Your two babies are adorable and it’s so sweet to see them together.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

This quarantine/lock down has given our family lots of bonding time. Bella likes to sneak next to Paris for cuddles when she’s asleep but Paris isn’t allowed to sneak next to her. Weird I know.
Both girls got a wash and shave this weekend and i scissored Paris’ body a little so her fluff is more even. 
I’ll be working on my grooming skills this quarantine since every where is basically closed ?


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

They are the cutest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Adorable pics, what a sweet pair!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

They seem to be bonding! You have 2 very beautiful poodles!


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

We’ve been slacking on photo updates but this whole covid-19 situation has really dampened our spirits. 
The puppies are fine though and are happy to have both parents home lol. We hope everyone is staying as safe as they can. 
Here are the girls messing around.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hilarious sequence of images. I knew exactly what was coming after that first one. 😂 Sooooo cute. Please keep 'em coming. We NEED cute poodles right now.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hilarious sequence of images. I knew exactly what was coming after that first one. 😂 Sooooo cute. Please keep 'em coming. We NEED cute poodles right now.


They are pretty funny to watch I cannot lie 😂. Bella is always trying to get Paris to play. It’s a wonder who is actually older.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

They are so beautiful, adorable, and fun! My heart! So happy everything continues to go well with their bonding.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What cuties. A bright spot for me, self-isolating for prevention.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Paris has a funny habit when it’s time for food. Before she sits while she waits for food she stands like this. It makes me laugh. I hope it makes someone else laugh.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep! Definitely laughing over here. Love her.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yep! Definitely laughing over here. Love her.
> 
> View attachment 465779


Her and Bella look like bear cubs with they’re playing on two feet 😂. They are my daily cartoon!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Bella and Paris are such goob girls playing on their hind legs. 💕


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Bella and Paris are such goob girls playing on their hind legs. 💕


But then some gets knocked down 😩 and they get grumpy. Still funny though.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello cool cats and kittens (I joke 🤣). But have you seen Tiger King? It’s pretty wild. 

We have been bored in the house, in the house bored. I’ve finally decided to take grooming my babies myself seriously. The downside is this the worst time since every one else is too, almost everything I wanted was sold out on amazon and other pet sites 😩.
However the first of many deliveries arrived, grooming table! Paris was the first to experience it today. 
She is now 15 weeks and such a little beauty.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, I watched Tiger King thanks to a podcast I like and my boyfriend’s fleeting curiosity. Glad I did, because I probably would’ve brushed it off otherwise. Wild is almost an understatement!
Paris is an amazing beauty for sure. 
The grooming table is such an important part of keeping a dog still for proper grooming. It’s all part of the fun! You might end up enjoying it so much you’ll groom Paris and Bella at home. Or, more likely, your back will hurt and you’ll thank you’re lucky stars when the groomer is open again.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Yes, I watched Tiger King thanks to a podcast I like and my boyfriend’s fleeting curiosity. Glad I did, because I probably would’ve brushed it off otherwise. Wild is almost an understatement!
> Paris is an amazing beauty for sure.
> The grooming table is such an important part of keeping a dog still for proper grooming. It’s all part of the fun! You might end up enjoying it so much you’ll groom Paris and Bella at home. Or, more likely, your back will hurt and you’ll thank you’re lucky stars when the groomer is open again.


We haven’t finished watching yet but it sure is wild 😂. I have no idea how else to describe it. 
I’ve been doing touch ups in between grooms for a few months now, and did a full groom last month and now again with more equipment. 
It is tons of work but I enjoy it through all the back pain. It’s definitely something I’ll continue.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

My little devil got her groom this morning. She’s a real handful but she’s my princess.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow, you did a great job. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Wow, you did a great job. Absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you! I can’t wait to keep it up and get better. I love seeing them all freshly groomed


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Your grooming looks wonderful - wish I was half that good.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Your grooming looks wonderful - wish I was half that good.


Thank you! The first time I shaved Bella’s body last month it was uneven in places, patchy and so bad 😂. But I watched more videos in the hopes of doing better this time. Definitely paid off.


----------



## JennaLei (Nov 4, 2019)

She is precious! My pup Gypsy does the same standing thing when she thinks I have something good. Shes too fast to get a good picture though  your grooming looks wonderful! My girl is a wooly bear until her appt with the groomer.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

JennaLei said:


> She is precious! My pup Gypsy does the same standing thing when she thinks I have something good. Shes too fast to get a good picture though  your grooming looks wonderful! My girl is a wooly bear until her appt with the groomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha Gypsy looks so adorable! Paris stands for a really long time so it’s easy to get a photo. I’m trying not to encourage it since she’s so young but she really likes standing and jumping and walking on two legs 😅. All things a young puppy shouldn’t be doing.
Thank you! I’m really trying my best with grooming them. I enjoy it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow, your grooming looks great! When I groom Sisko, he's so uneven!😣but he has been doing with being groomed😀


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Wow, your grooming looks great! When I groom Sisko, he's so uneven!😣but he has been doing with being groomed😀


Thank you. First time was a mess 😂😂.I got new clippers and scissors and tried again. Definitely room for improvement.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Today I took the plunge with Paris and attempted a Scandinavian clip 😅. I’ve found that scissoring is definitely hard work. Nowhere near perfect but I think we have a good start. We are both mega tired now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You're an artist!


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You're an artist!



You are too sweet! I tried it on a whim but my husband and I are so in love with how she looks 🥺. She’ll be keeping this cut for a while.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love her little MC Hammer pants in the standing photo.  You did a really good job.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

She looks great!


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> She looks great!


Thank you! 😆


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

I might’ve turned this into my grooming update thread instead 😂. Bella has her spa day today and one tired mom later I think she looks very nice.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Not sure if I just forgot how fast puppies grow but... after 3 months Paris is almost Bella’s height and weighs more than her 😅.
My little girl is certainly not so little anymore.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

They're adorable ❤


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

You have 2 gorgeous pups!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

They grow up so fast. I love the matching bows and collars.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I love the way you do Bella’s clip, especially the shape of the bracelets. In the near future once Lacey’s coat change is behind me I will grow her hair out and attempt it. What blade or guard do you use on her body?


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you guys! They are my two precious ones.




Porkchop said:


> I love the way you do Bella’s clip, especially the shape of the bracelets. In the near future once Lacey’s coat change is behind me I will grow her hair out and attempt it. What blade or guard do you use on her body?


I’m ashamed to say I didn’t understand poodle hair as much as I do now so Bella got this cut once coat change started 😂. I couldn’t handle it.
On her body I prefer to use a 10 Blade considering how fast it grows back. 
I think I’ve read that the most commonly used blade is a 7F blade though. So you could see which you prefer.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

When did Bella finish her coat change? Such a pain in the butt to deal with any hair longer than 1/2 inch!

I’m now realizing that I probably won’t be able to set a good line on the bracelet using a guard comb? I think since Lacey is a light color a 10 blade might make her look naked, but the longevity of cutting it shorter would be nice. A 7 or a 5 might be better for her.
Once I can start growing her hair out I will definitely be using your pics to guide me with her clip.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> When did Bella finish her coat change? Such a pain in the butt to deal with any hair longer than 1/2 inch!
> 
> I’m now realizing that I probably won’t be able to set a good line on the bracelet using a guard comb? I think since Lacey is a light color a 10 blade might make her look naked, but the longevity of cutting it shorter would be nice. A 7 or a 5 might be better for her.
> Once I can start growing her hair out I will definitely be using your pics to guide me with her clip.


edit: I forgot to answer this part. I don’t think she’s actually done coat change yet. Her bracelets are still going through it as well as her topknot. She just turned 1 so I think we have a few months until she’s done. 

If we’re talking about the top line of the bracelets I use the clipper to shave doen to where I want it to start. You’d use the same length your using on the body.
Oh yeah 😂 she might look a bit naked. Since Bella has her dark parts it’s not bad.
Just go slowly down the leg and keep eying where you want the bracelet to start. At first the groomer made hers too big so when I started grooming her I just had to keep making it smaller


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

I have done a photo dump here of the two best friends in a while so here are the girls! They are such good play mates and really happy with each other. They still prefer to sleep apart but sometimes I’ll catch them cuddling. 
Our little jumping problem has seemed to stop. I hope that continues. 
Bella is now 13 months old and Paris is almost 7 months old.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I remember your post about how jealous Bella got when Paris came along. Things have certainly changed.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

cowpony said:


> I remember your post about how jealous Bella got when Paris came along. Things have certainly changed.


Right? I’m so happy for them. They didn’t half the day chasing each other and laying side by side while fighting over toys. They’re companionship is too cute!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Now those are some pampered little girls! I love the matching collars and hair bows. Glad that things are going so great between the two of them.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Now those are some pampered little girls! I love the matching collars and hair bows. Glad that things are going so great between the two of them.


Thank you ❤ So god they’re good together now. I was slightly worried at first.


----------

